# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما حكم استخدام ( جوزة الطيب )؟

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما حكم استخدام جوزة الطيب مع البهارات الخاصة بالطعام ومع الحلويات أيضا ؟

----------


## مسلم محب

اقرء معي تحذير اهل الاختصاص واختار لكم كتاب جامع الا عشاب المغربية 

يقول** يجب التقيد بالجرعات المحددة وعدم الاسراف في تناول جوز الطيب فلهذا النبات اعراض سامة اذ يكفي تناول جوزتين فقط لقتل الانسان احيانا كما ان الافراط في استخدامه يؤدي الى حالات من الهياج والغثيان والهلوسة . اه

ويقول اخر ** ان تناول جوزة الطيب بكميات كبيرة يؤدي الى هذيان واضطرابات وتدخل ضمن مجموعة التركيبات المسكرة والمنشطة ....

-وقفة شرعية-

ماحكمه * نعلم ان الاصل في الاشياء الاباحة ونعلم انه لا ضرر ولا ضرار ونعلم ان ما اسكر كثيره فقليله حرام

ونعلم ان كل حرام فثمنه حرام ونعلم ان كل مفتر حرام رغم ضعف النص فيه ونعلم حكم الشرع في حفظ العقل والنفس ونعلم حكم التداوي بالحرام بالتفصيل...الى اخره من القواعد الفقهية 

سؤال اين مكان جوز الطيب من هذه القواعد

يقول الشيخ الالباني رحمة الله عليه كذلك جوز الطيب إلِّي بعرفو أنها مخدرة أو الكثير منها يخدر وليست مسكره فإذا ثبت انها مسكره بطريقة التحليل الكيماوي المعروف فحكمها حكم السبيرتو



وذكر في ( الشبكة الإسلامية - موسوعة الفتاوي ) سؤال حول الحكم الشرعي لما يسمى ( جوزة الطيب ) ؟؟؟

( الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد : فإن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة. قال تعالى : ( وما كان الله ليضل قوماً بعد إذا هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون ) ( سورة التوبة - الآية 115 ) . والأطعمة الأصل فيها الحل إلا ماورد النص بتحريمه والنهي عن تناوله أو ما ثبت ضرره لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " رواه أحمد والبيهقي. فإذا كانت جوزة الطيب هذه تحدث ضرراً ، أو كان الكثير منها مسكراً فلا شك في تحريمها وإلا فلا . والله أعلم )

وايضا الشيخ الحافض الهيثمي له تفصيل ممتع في المسالة في مجموع الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى

اخوتي الكرام اليس من الجمال ان تضاف فتاوى العلماء في كتب الطب والاعشاب ويكون هناك تعاون علمي وفقهي وايضا احياء ركن الفتوى في ميدان الاعشاب والحاق مثل هذه الاحكام بنوع العشبة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هل ثبت من الناحية العلمية إسكارها؟

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة وجزاك الله خيراا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع .. وهذا الأمر شغلني كثيرااا وقد سمعت فتوى لشيخ عندنا في الإمارات من 3سنين تقريبا بعدم جوازها لأنها مسكرة .. ولكني مازلت محتارة في ذلك .. ولابد من بيان هذه المسألة على أكمل وجه وبالذات أن  الكثير يستخدمهاا ..

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

هذا بحث مبسوط للشيخ د. نايف الحمد ،، القاضي بالمحكمة العامة بالرياض

حكم استخدام جوزة الطيب

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد : فقد كثر السؤال عن حكم استخدام ( جوزة الطيب ) ويسمى عند بعض المتقدمين 
(‏جَوْز بَوَّا‏)‏ وَهُوَ فِي مِقْدَارِ الْعَفْصِ سَهْلُ الْمَكْسَرِ رَقِيقُ الْقِشْرِ طَيِّبُ الرَّائِحَةِ . 
( انظر : المغرب في ترتيب المعرب وجامع الأدوية لابن البيطار حرف الجيم ) 
وجوزة الطيب نوع من أنواع التوابل تستعملها بعض ربات البيوت وأصحاب المطاعم كمادة منكهة للأكل بأنواعه أو القهوة حيث يضاف قطعة صغيرة من جوزة الطيب الكبيرة ولونها بني مخططة بخطوط بيضاء .

وقد ذكر بعض المعاصرين أن جوزة الطيب تحتوي على مادة دهنية مائلة للاصفرار تعرف بدهن الطيب ويحتوي هذا الدهن على نحو 4% من مادة مخدرة , وجوزة الطيب إذا استخدمت بكميات كبيرة أو استخدمت بطريقة عشوائية فإنها تسبب بعض المضار كالهلوسة وقد منعت الجهات المسئولة في السعودية بيعها بسبب ما ظهر من أضرارها .

وللعلماء المتقدمين قولان في حكم تناولها بناء على ما بلغهم من محتواها وأضرارها فقد نص جمع من العلماء على تحريمها وقد سئل ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله تعالى عن جوزة الطيب فأجاب " الذي صرح به الإمام المجتهد شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد إنها مسكرة ونقله عنه المتأخرون من الشافعية والمالكية واعتمدوه وناهيك بذلك بل بالغ ابن العماد فجعل الحشيشة مقيسة على الجوزة المذكورة وذلك أنه لما حكى عن القرافي نقلا عن بعض فقهاء عصره أنه فرق في إنكاره الحشيشة بين كونها ورقا أخضر فلا إسكار فيها بخلافها بعد التحميص فإنها تسكر . قال : 
والصواب إنه لا فرق ; لأنها ملحقة بجوزة الطيب والزعفران والعنبر والأفيون والشيكران بفتح الشين المعجمة وهو البنج وهو من المخدرات المسكرات ذكر ذلك ابن القسطلاني في تكريم المعيشة ، فتأمل تعبيره والصواب جعله الحشيشة التي أجمع العلماء على تحريمها لإسكارها وتخديرها مقيسة على الجوزة تعلم أنه لا مرية في تحريم الجوزة لإسكارها أو تخديرها وقد وافق المالكية والشافعية على إسكارها الحنابلة بنص إمام متأخريهم ابن تيمية وتبعوه على أنها مسكرة وهو قضية كلام بعض أئمة الحنفية ففي فتاوى المرغيناني منهم المسكر من البنج ولبن الرماك أي أناثي الخيل حرام ولا يحد شاربه قال الفقيه أبو حفص ونص عليه شمس الأئمة السرخسي ا هـ . 

وقد علمت من كلام ابن دقيق العيد وغيره أن الجوزة كالبنج فإذا قال الحنفية بإسكاره لزمهم القول بإسكار الجوزة فثبت بما تقرر أنها حرام عند الأئمة الأربعة الشافعية والمالكية والحنابلة بالنص والحنفية بالاقتضاء أنها إما مسكرة أو مخدرة . 
وأصل ذلك في الحشيشة المقيسة على الجوزة على ما مر والذي ذكره الشيخ أبو إسحاق في كتابه التذكرة والنووي في شرح المهذب وابن دقيق العيد إنها مسكرة قال الزركشي ولا نعرف فيه خلافا عندنا وقد يدخل في حدهم السكران بأنه الذي اختلط كلامه المنظوم وانكشف سره المكتوم , أو الذي لا يعرف السماء من الأرض ولا الطول من العرض . 
ثم نقل عن العراقي أنه خالف في ذلك فنفى عنها الإسكار وأثبت لها الإفساد ثم رده عليه وأطال في تخطئته وتغليظه وممن نص على إسكارها أيضا العلماء بالنبات من الأطباء وإليهم المرجع في ذلك وكذلك ابن تيمية وتبعه من جاء بعده من متأخري مذهبه والحق في ذلك خلاف الإطلاقين الإسكار إطلاق وإطلاق الإفساد وذلك أن الإسكار يطلق ويراد به مطلق تغطية العقل وهذا إطلاق أعم ويطلق ويراد به تغطية العقل مع نشأة وطرب وهذا إطلاق أخص وهو المراد من الإسكار حيث أطلق فعلى الإطلاق الأول بين المسكر والمخدر عموم مطلق إذ كل مخدر مسكر وليس كل مسكر مخدرا فإطلاق الإسكار على الحشيشة والجوزة ونحوهما المراد منه التخدير 
ومن نفاه عن ذلك أراد به معناه الأخص وتحقيقه أن من شأن السكر بنحو الخمر أنه يتولد عنه النشأة والطرب والعربدة والغضب والحمية ومن شأن السكر بنحو الحشيشة والجوزة أنه يتولد عنه أضداد ذلك من تخدير البدن وفتوره ومن طول السكوت والنوم وعدم الحمية . 
وبقولي من شأن فيهما يعلم رد ما أورده الزركشي على القرافي من أن بعض شربة الخمر يوجد فيه ما ذكر في نحو الحشيشة وبعض أكلة نحو الحشيشة يوجد فيه ما ذكر من الخمر ووجه الرد أن ما نيط بالمظنة لا يؤثر فيه خروج بعض الأفراد كما أن القصر في السفر لما نيط بمظنة المشقة جاز وإن لم توجد المشقة في كثير من جزئياته فاتضح بذلك أنه لا خلاف بين من عبر في نحو الحشيشة بالإسكار ومن عبر بالتخدير والإفساد والمراد به إفساد خاص هو ما سبق . 
فاندفع به قول الزركشي أن التعبير به يشمل الجنون والإغماء لأنهما مفسدان للعقل أيضا فظهر بما تقرر صحة قول الفقيه المذكور في السؤال إنها مخدرة وبطلان قول من نازعه في ذلك لكن إن كان لجهله عذر وبعد أن يطلع على ما ذكرناه عن العلماء متى زعم حلها , أو عدم تخديرها وإسكارها يعزر التعزير البليغ الزاجر له ولأمثاله بل قال ابن تيمية وأقره أهل مذهبه من زعم حل الحشيشة كفر فليحذر الإنسان من الوقوع في هذه الورطة عند أئمة هذا المذهب المعظم وعجيب ممن خاطر باستعمال الجوزة مع علمه بما ذكرناه فيها من المفاسد والإثم لأغراضه الفاسدة على تلك الأغراض التي يحصل جميعها بغيرها . 
فقد صرح رئيس الأطباء ابن سينا في قانونه بأنه يقوم مقامها وزنها ونصف وزنها من السنبل فمن كان يستعمل منها قدرا ما ثم استعمل وزنه ونصف وزنه من السنبل حصلت له جميع أغراضه مع السلامة عن الإثم والتعرض لعقاب الله سبحانه وتعالى على أن فيها بعض مضار بالرئة ذكرها بعض الأطباء وقد خلي السنبل عن تلك المضار وقد حصل به مقصودها وزاد عليها بالسلامة من مضارها الدنيوية والأخروية والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب ا هـ الفتاوى الفقهية 4/229 الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر 1/354 قال الطحطاوي رحمه الله تعالى " وصرح ابن حجر المكي بتحريم جوزة الطيب بإجماع الأئمة الأربعة ا هـ، ولعل حكاية الإجماع محمولة على حالة السكر " ا.هـ حاشية الطحطاوي على مراقي الفلاح 1/363 وانظر حاشية البجيرمي على الخطيب 1/104 سبل السلام 2/451 وجاء في حاشية ابن عابدين :
" ومثل الحشيشة في الحرمة جوزة الطيب فقد أفتى كثير من علماء الشافعية بحرمتها , وممن صرح بذلك منهم ابن حجر نزيل مكة في فتاواه والشيخ كمال الدين بن أبي شريف في رسالة وضعها في ذلك , وأفتى بحرمتها الأقصراوي من أصحابنا , وقفت على ذلك بخطه الشريف لكن قال حرمتها دون حرمة الحشيش , والله أعلم ا هـ حاشية ابن عابدين 6/458 عون المعبود 10/96

وقد رخص بعض العلماء باستخدام القليل منها مما لا يضر استخدامه قال ابن فرحون : وأما العقاقير الهندية فإن أكلت لما تؤكل له الحشيشة امتنع أكلها , وإن أكلت للهضم وغيره من المنافع لم تحرم ولا يحرم منها إلا ما أفسد العقل وذكر قبل هذا أن الجوزة وكثير الزعفران والبنج والسيكران من المفسدات , قليلها جائز وحكمها الطهارة وقال البرزلي أجاز بعض أئمتنا أكل القليل من جوزة الطيب لتسخين الدماغ واشترط بعضهم أن تختلط مع الأدوية , والصواب العموم ا.هـ مواهب الجليل 1/90 وانظر شرح مختصر خليل للخرشي 1/84 وسئل الشيخ الرملي رحمه الله تعالى عن أكل جوز الطيب هل يجوز أو لا ؟ ( فأجاب ) نعم يجوز إن كان قليلا , ويحرم إن كان كثيرا .ا.هـ فتاوى الرملي 4/71 
وقال الطيب آبادي رحمه الله تعالى " وأما الجوز الطيب والبسباسة والعود الهندي فهذه كلها ليس فيها سكر أيضاً وإنما في بعضها التفتير، وفي بعضها التخدير، ولا ريب أن كل ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام سواء كان مفرداً أو مختلطاً بغيره، وسواء كان يقوى على الإسكار بعد الخلط أو لا يقوى، فكل هذه الأشياء الستة ليس من جنس المسكرات قطعاً بل بعضها ليس من جنس المفترات ولا المخدرات على التحقيق، وإنما بعضها من جنس المفترات على رأي البعض ومن جنس المضار على رأي البعض، فلا يحرم قليله سواء يؤكل مفرداً أو يستهلك في الطعام أو في الأدوية.
نعم أن يؤكل المقدار الزائد الذي يحصل به التفتير لا يجوز أكله لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن كل مفتر ولم يقل إن كل ما أفتر كثيره فقليله حرام. 
فنقول على الوجه الذي قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نحدث من قبلي شيئاً، فالتحريم للتفتير لا لنفس المفتر فيجوز قليله الذي لا يفتر ا.هـ عون المعبود 10/118

وعلى كل حال فإن ثبت أن هذه الجوزة تشتمل على مواد مسكرة أو مفترة وهذا يقرره أهل الاختصاص فإنها محرمة لحديث أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها قالت : نهى رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كل مُسْكِرٍ وَمُفَتِّرٍ . 
رواه أبو داود (3686) بسند حسنه الحافظ في الفتح 10/44 وصححه المناوي في التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير 2/475 
وعن جَابِرِ بن عبد اللَّهِ رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ما أَسْكَرَ كَثِيرُهُ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ ) رواه أحمد 
(14744) وأبو داود (3681) 
وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( أنهاكم عن قليل ما أسكر كثيره ) رواه النسائي ( 5608) وأبو يعلى (694) وصححه ابن حبان (5370) 
لذا فالذي ينبغي ترك هذه المادة حتى ثبوت خلوها مما ذكرته فعن النُّعْمَانِ بن بَشِيرٍ رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
( إِنَّ الْحَلَالَ بَيِّنٌ وَإِنَّ الْحَرَامَ بَيِّنٌ وَبَيْنَهُمَا مُشْتَبِهَاتٌ لَا يَعْلَمُهُنَّ كَثِيرٌ من الناس فَمَنْ اتَّقَى الشُّبُهَاتِ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ وَعِرْضِهِ وَمَنْ وَقَعَ في الشُّبُهَاتِ وَقَعَ في الْحَرَامِ كَالرَّاعِي يَرْعَى حَوْلَ الْحِمَى يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَرْتَعَ فيه ) رواه البخاري (1946) ومسلم ( 1599) واللفظ له 

والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه .

حرر في 7/6/1427هـ

المرجع : صفحة الشيخ نايف الحمد على موقع صيد الفوائد

----------


## الأواب المقدسي

"جاء في توصيات الندوة الفقية الثامنة التي نظمتها المنظمة الإسلامية للعلوم الطبية، وذلك بمشاركة الأزهر الشريف ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة والمكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية بالإسكندرية ووزارة الصحة بدولة الكويت، وذلك في الفترة من22-24 من شهر ذي الحجة 1415هـ الذي يوافقه 22-24 من شهر مايو 1995: 

(...)

9- المواد المخدرة محرمة لا يحل تناولها إلا لغرض المعالجة الطبية المتعينة، وبالمقادير التي يحددها الأطباء وهي طاهرة العين.
ولا حرج في استعمال جوزة الطيب في إصلاح نكهة الطعام بمقادير قليلة لا تؤدي إلى التفتير أو التخدير." 
الموضوع يحتاج إلى جهد جديد لا يعتمد على النقولات فحسب وانما يجمع بين المنقول والاجتهاد المعاصر ليتبين المتفق عليه من مقدار جوزة الطيب من حيث الحل والحرمة

----------


## الأواب المقدسي

رابط المنظمة والفتوى: http://www.islamset.com/arabic/abioe...muharamat.html

----------


## أم خيرة

*وصف الشجرة*
عرفت شجرة جوزة الطيب منذ قديم الزمان قبل التاريخ الميلادي ، اذ كانت  تستخدم ثمارها كنوع من البهار التي تعطي للأكل رائحة ونكهة لذيذة ،  واستخدمها قدماء المصريين دواء لآلام المعدة وطارد للريح .

شجرة ارتفاعها حوالي عشرة أمتار ، دائمة الخضرة ، ولها ثمار شبيهة  بالكومثرى ، وعند نضجها يتحول ثمارها الى غلاف صلب ، وهذه الثمرة هي ما  يعرف بحوزة الطيب ، ويتم زراعنها في المناطق الاستوائية وفي الهند /  اندونسيا / سيلان.

وهي نبات يتبع الفصيلة البسباسية، وقد عرفه العرب واستعملوا بذوره، وتتميز  أشجاره بالأوراق المتبادلة كاملة الحافة، بيضاء الأسطح السفلي، أما الأزهار  فهي بيضاء صغيرة في مجموعات خيمية، والثمار لحمية تفتح بمصراعين أو أربعة.  وتعرف بجوزة الطيب.

تُلقّب ثمرة جوزة الطيب بلقب أميرة الأشجار الاستوائية، وإن مبعث هذه  التسمية أن هذه الثمرة لها جنسانة ، مذكر ومؤنث، وإن نبتة واحدة من الجنس  المذكر كافية لإخصاب عدد كبير من الجنس المؤنث.

وتنمو شجرة الطيب في المناطق الاستوائية، ويبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي عشرة أمتار،  وهي تشبه أشجار الأجاص. ويبدأ جني جوزة الطيب بقطع القشرة الإضافية وغمرها  في ماء مالح، ثم تجفيفها، وهكذا تبقى محتفظة بصفاتها المعطرة لتباع في  الأسواق كإحدى التوابل، كما تدخل في تركيب بعض الأدوية والمشروبات التي  تساعد على هضم الطعام.

*أما الجوزة* ، فإنها تعرض لحرارة خفيفة لتجف ببطء، وبعد شهرين تقريبا تستخرج من قشرتها ويضاف إليها الكلس الناعم لحفظها من التعفن والحشرات.

*أما الجوز التجاري* فهو يؤخذ من النوع  الرمادي الذي يطلى بالكلس فيبدو شكله الخارجي أجعد وأشبه بالدماغ، وهو  يحتوي على النشا والمواد الزلالية، وعلى الزيت الكثيف العطري الذي يمنحه  رائحته الخاصة، وطعمه الحاد اللذيذ. وتباع جوزة الطيب على شكل مسحوق معبأ  في أنابيب صغيرة، أو أكياس، ويفضّل أن تشترى كاملة وليس مطحونة، وأن تحفظ  في وعاء زجاجي محكم الإغلاق، لاستعمالها أولا بأول .

*المواد الفعالة:*
يحتوي جوز الطيب على زيت طيار يشمل البورينول والأوجينول ودهن صلب ونشا.
المستعمل منها نواة الجوزة تستعمل كما هي أو مطحونة ويستخلص منها زيت عطري.

*الخصائص الطبية:*
ـ تعتبر جوزة الطيب من المواد المنشطة والطاردة لرياح المعدة.
ـ يستعمل زيت جوز الطيب في صناعة المراهم التي تعالج الروماتيزم ، وهو منبه جنسي قوي، ويحذر من إدمانه؛ لأنه قد يؤدي إلى ضعف دائم .
ـ يستعمل مبشور جوز الطيب لتعطير الحلوى الجافة والمشروبات الهاضمة، وفي صناعة العطور ومعاجين الأسنان.

*حكم استعمالها :*
يستحصل على ثمار جوزة الطيب من نبات myristica fragrans , وتعتبر هذه  الثمار من التوابل الشائعة الاستعمال في أغلب دول العالم , وقد استخدمت هذه  الثمار لقرون عديدة كمواد مهلوسة في أماكن متعددة من جنوب آسيا, وثمر جوزة  الطيب بيضية الشكل صغيرة, ويستخدمها المتعاطي وذلك بوضع فصين منها في الفم  واستحلابها وتسبب جوزة الطيب بجرعات صغيرة تأثيرا منشطا, أما إذا اعصيت  بجرعات كبيرة (15- 20 جم) فأنها تسبب حدوث الهلوسة. وأهم المواد الفعالة في  جوزة الطيب مركب الميريستسين Myresticin الذي يسبب النشوة والهلوسات  اللمسية والبصرية, ويشبه تأثير هذا المركب تأثير كل من الأمفيتامين  والمسكالين.

*وتأثيرها مماثل لتأثير الحشيش* ، وفي حالة  تناول الجرعات الزائدة يصاب المرء بطنين في الاذن / الامساك الشديد / اعاقة  التبول / القلق / التوتر / وهبوط في الجهاز العصبي المركزي قد يؤدي الى  الوفاة .

*فجوزة الطيب من المواد المسكرة، وتناولها حرام عند عامة الفقهاء*، *وقد أجاز بعض الفقهاء إدخال قليل منها في البهارات ما دام هذه القليل لم يدخل في حد الإسكار لقلته* ، وأكثر الفقهاء على المنع منها مطلقا، للحديث الشريف: ( ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام ).
 
منقول للفائدة

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****فتاوي الازهر*
*المفتي** الشيخ عطية صقر .*
*مايو 1997*
*السؤال*
* يقول بعض الناس : إن* *جوزة الطيب** ليست حراما لأن الحكومة لا تمنع بيعها وتداولها. كما تمنع بيع الحشيش والمخدرات الأخرى، فهل هذا صحيح ؟*

*الجواب*
* مبدئيا نقول : إن عمل أى إنسان بعد عصر التشريع لا يعتبر دليلا على الحكم الشرعى . وعصر التشريع هو المشار إليه بالحديث " عليكم بسنتى وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين " رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه وابن حبان والترمذى وقال :* *حسن** صحيح . وكثير من الحكومات فى البلاد الإسلامية تبيح* *إنتاج** الخمر وبيعها وتعاطيها فى الوقت الذى تحرم فيه الحشيش والمخدرات الأخرى ، وذلك لاعتبارات لا مجال لذكرها الآن .*
*وقد مر فى ص 305 - 309 من المجلد الثانى من هذه الفتاوى بيان حكم المخدرات ، وابن حجر الهيتمى المتوفى سنة 974 هجرية تحدث فى كتابه " الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر " فى الجزء الأول منه "ص 212 " عات الحشيش والأفيون والبنج وجوزة الطيب وأشار إلى أن القات الذى يزرع باليمن ألَّف فيه كتابا عندما أرسل أهل اليمن إليه ثلاثة كتب ، منها اثنان فى تحريمه وواحد فى حله ، وحذَّر منه ولم يجزم وقال عن* *جوزة الطيب** :*
*عندما حدث نزاع فيها بين أهل الحرمين ومصر واختلفتما الآراء فى حلها وحرمتها طرح هذا السؤال : هل قال أحد من الأئمة أو مقلِّديهم بتحريم أكل* *جوزة الطيب** ؟ ومحصل الجواب ، كما صرح به العلامة شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد، أنها مسكرة، وبالغ ابن العماد فجعل الحشيشة مقيسة عليها ، وقد وافق المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة على أنها مسكرة فتدخل تحت النص العام "كل مسكر خمر وكل خمر حرام " والحنفية على أنها إما مسكرة وإما مخدرة .*
*وكل ذلك إفساد للعقل ، فهى حرام على كل حال انظر كتيب "المخدرات " لمحمد عبد المقصود ص 90*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****الأطعمة التي تحتوي على* *جوزة الطيب*
*المجيب د. عبدالرحمن بن أحمد بن فايع الجرعي*
*عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك خالد*
*التصنيف الفهرسة/الأطعمة والأشربة والصيد والذكاة*
*التاريخ 28/9/1424هـ*
*السؤال*
*بعض الأطعمة التي تباع في المحلات التجارية تحتوي على* *جوزة الطيب**، فهل أكلها حلال أم حرام؟.*
*الجواب*
*الأصل في الأطعمة الحل، ولا يحرم شيء منها إلا بدليل، لعموم قوله -تعالى-: "هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعاً" [البقرة: 29].*
*أما بالنسبة لجوزة الطيب المذكورة في السؤال فقد قرأت أنها مصنفة ضمن المخدرات الطبيعية أي: الموجودة في الطبيعة دون تركيب من قِبل الإنسان، وهي ثمرة يسبب تعاطيها الفتور والنوم، وذكر ابن دقيق العيد أنه يقال: إنها مسكرة وأفتى بتحريمها ابن حجر الهيتمي في الفتاوى الكبرى (4/229)، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا يحل أكلها ولا إدخالها في الأطعمة، لعموم حديث أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها- قالت: "نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن كل مسكر ومفتر" أخرجه أحمد (26634) وأبو داود (3686)، وصححه الهيثمي والعراقي والشوكاني، والله أعلم.*
*وانظر المزيد في أنواع المسكرات والمخدرات وأحكامها في كتاب (فقه الأشربة وحدها) لعبد الوهاب عبد السلام طويلة- دار السلام - القاهرة - حلب*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

يقول الامام شمس الحق العظيم آبادي في عون المعبود: (.* . فثبت بما تقرر أنها ـ جوزة الطيب ـ حرام عند الأئمة الأربعة الشافعية والمالكية والحنابلة بالنص والحنفية بالاقتضاء لأنها إما مسكرة أو مخدرة وأصل ذلك في الحشيشة المقيسة على الجوزة. .).*
*وقد نقل هذا النص من ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمهما الله.*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****العنوان**: حكم إضافة* *جوزة الطيب** للطعام*
*رقم الفتوى: 2254*
*المفتي: الشيخ خالد بن عبد المنعم الرفاعي*
*على فتوى ابن حجر الهيتمي في* *جَوْزَة الطِّيب**، وكيف أنها مُسْكِرَةٌ مُفَتِّرَةٌ، حكمها حكم الحشيشة والأفيون والبَنْج، ولكن ماذا عنِ استخدامها بنسبٍ قليلةٍ مع غيرها من التوابل والبُهارات لتحسين الطعام؟*
*نسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبَّله منكم، وأن يكتُبه في ميزان حسناتكم*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصَحْبِه ومن والاه، أمَّا بعدُ:*
*فقد اختلفت أهل العلم في حكم استخدام* *جوزة الطيب**، وهي نوع من أنواع التوابل تُستَعْمَلُ كمادة منكهة للطعام.*
*فذهب قومٌ إلى التحريم: كالهيتمي؛ حيث قال: "الذي صرَّح به الإمام المجتهد شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد أنها مسكرةٌ، ونَقَلَهُ عنه المتأخِّرون من الشافعيَّة والمالكيَّة واعتمدوه، وناهيك بذلك، بل بالغ ابنُ العِماد فجعل الحشيشةَ مقيسةً على الجَوْزَةِ المذكورة، وذلك أنه لما حكى عن القرافي نقلاً عن بعض فقهاء عصره أنه فَرَّقَ في إنكاره الحشيشة بين كونها ورقًا أخضَرَ فلا إِسكارَ فيها بخلافها بعد التحميص فإنها تُسْكِرُ. قال: والصواب إنه لا فَرْقَ; لأنها مُلحقةٌ بِجَوْزَةِ الطيب والزعفران والعنبر والأفيون، والشَّيكُران بفتح الشين المعجمة - وهو البنج - وهو من المخدرات المسكرات. ذكر ذلك ابنُ القسطلاني في "تكريم المعيشة"، فتأملْ تعبيره والصوابَ - وجعْلَهُ الحشيشةَ التي أجمع العلماء على تحريمها لإسكارها وتخديرها مقيسةً على الجوزة - تعلَمْ أنه لا مرية في تحريم الجوزة لإسكارها أو تخديرها، وقد وافقَ المالكيَّةَ والشافعيَّةَ على إسكارها الحنابلةُ بنصِّ إمامِ متأخِّريهم ابن تيميَّة، وتبعوه على أنها مسكرة، وهو قضية كلام بعض أئمة الحنفية؛ ففي فتاوى المرغيناني منهم: المُسكرُ من البَنْجِ ولَبَنِ الرِّماكِ أي أناثي الخيل حرامٌ ولا يُحَدُّ شاربُه، قال الفقيه أبو حفص: ونصَّ عليه شمس الأئمة السرخسي". انتهى كلام الهيتمي في "تحذير الثقات ".*
*وقال ابن عابدين الحنفي في "حاشيته": "ومثل الحشيشة في الحرمة جَوْزَةُ الطِّيب؛ فقد أفتى كثيرٌ من علماء الشافعية بِحُرْمَتِها, وممَّن صرَّح بذلك منهم: ابن حَجَرٍ نزيلُ مكَّة في فتاواه، والشيخ كمال الدين بن أبي شريف في رسالة وضعها في ذلك, وأفتى بحُرمَتها الأقصراوي من أصحابنا, وقفت على ذلك بخطه الشريف، لكن قال: حرمَتُها دون حرمة الحشيش, والله أعلم" ا هـ.*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****قال الامام الصنعاني  في سبل السلام (7 / 181 )  : (( قال ابن دقيق العيد في الجوزة إنها مسكرة،ونقله عنه متأخرو علماء الفريقين(المالك  ة والشافعية) واعتمدوه )).*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****هل يجوز أكل جوزة الطيب مع العلم أننا في إنجلترا و تكثر إستخداماتهافي البهارات؟*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين، وأفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم، على سيدنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، والتابعين، ومن تبع هداهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وبعد:*
*فجوزة الطيب من المواد المسكرة، وتناولها حرام عند عامة الفقهاء، وقد أجاز بعض الفقهاء إدخال قليل منها في البهارات ما دام هذه القليل لم يدخل في حد الإسكار لقلته، وأكثر الفقهاء على المنع منها مطلقا، للحديث الشريف: ( ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام)، وأنا مع جمهور الفقهاء في هذا وعلى كل حال فإنني أمنع وأمتنع عن إدخال جوزة الطيب في الطعام مطلقا.  والله تعالى أعلم.*
*أ. د. أحمد الحجي الكردي* *خبير في الموسوعة الفقهية، وعضو هيئة الإفتاء*
*في دولة الكويت*

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

****جاء في الدر المختار مع حاشية العلامة ابن عابدين المتوفي عام 1306 هجرياً في كتاب كتاب الأشربة(..قال وَنَقَلَ شَيْخُنَا النَّجْمُ الْغَزِّيِّ الشَّافِعِيُّ فِي شَرْحِهِ عَلَى مَنْظُومَةِ أَبِيهِ الْبَدْرِ الْمُتَعَلِّقَة  ِ بِالْكَبَائِرِ وَالصَّغَائِرِ عَنْ ابْنِ حَجَرٍ الْمَكِّيِّ أَنَّهُ صَرَّحَ بِتَحْرِيمِ جَوْزِهِ الطِّيبِ بِإِجْمَاعِ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَأَنَّهَا مُسْكِرَةٌ )*
*و [* *سبحانك اللهم** وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك )*

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

ذهب الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله- إلى جواز استعمال (جوزة الطيب) في الطعام والحلويات لتطييب نكهتها؛ لأنها كمية قليلة توضع على كمية كثيرة؛ فيفقد المخدر تأثيره...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ذهب الإمام الألباني -رحمه الله- إلى جواز استعمال (جوزة الطيب) في الطعام والحلويات لتطييب نكهتها؛ لأنها كمية قليلة توضع على كمية كثيرة؛ فيفقد المخدر تأثيره...


سئل العلامة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني عن حكم ( جوزة الطيب ) ؟؟؟
فأجاب – رحمه الله - : ( كذلك جوز الطيب إلِّي بعرفو أنها مخدرة أو الكثير منها يخدر وليست مسكره فإذا ثبت انها مسكره بطريقة التحليل الكيماوي المعروف فحكمها حكم السبيرتو ) 
( منتديات وموقع الألباني – سلسلة الهدى والنور )
وذكر في ( الشبكة الإسلامية - موسوعة الفتاوي ) سؤال حول الحكم الشرعي لما يسمى ( جوزة الطيب ) ؟؟؟
( الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد : فإن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة. قال تعالى : ( وما كان الله ليضل قوماً بعد إذا هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون ) ( سورة التوبة - الآية 115 ) .
 والأطعمة الأصل فيها الحل إلا ماورد النص بتحريمه والنهي عن تناوله أو ما ثبت ضرره لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " رواه أحمد والبيهقي. فإذا كانت جوزة الطيب هذه تحدث ضرراً ، أو كان الكثير منها مسكراً فلا شك في تحريمها وإلا فلا . والله أعلم ) 
( الشبكة الإسلامية - موسوعة الفتاوي ). (منقول)

هذا ما وقفت عليه من كلام الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله-، فهل له كلام أخر في هذه المسألة؟*
*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

تنبيه حول تحريم ابن حجر الهيتمي لجوزة الطيب:
اعلم رحمني الله وإياك أن الشافعية يفرقون بين المسكر والمخدر، فالمخدر يؤدي إلى فتور الأعضاء، بعكس المسكر، وقد يسمى المخدر مسكرا، لكن التفريق بينهما لا يزال قائما.
ولذا فإن المسكر يحرم قليله وكثيره.
أما المخدر فلا يحرم إلا القدر الذي يؤدي إلى زوال العقل.
فابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى يحرم من جوزة الطيب القدر المسكر، أما القليل فجائز عنده.
قال في تحفة المحتاج (9/ 168): (وَخَرَجَ بِالشَّرَابِ مَا حَرُمَ مِنْ الْجَامِدَاتِ فَلَا حَدَّ فِيهَا وَإِنْ حَرُمَتْ وَأَسْكَرَتْ عَلَى مَا مَرَّ أَوَّلَ النَّجَاسَةِ بَلْ التَّعْزِيرُ لِانْتِفَاءِ الشِّدَّةِ الْمُطْرِبَةِ عَنْهَا *كَكَثِيرِ* البنج وَالزَّعْفَرَان  ِ وَالْعَنْبَرِ *وَالْجَوْزَةِ* وَالْحَشِيشَةِ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ).
وأوضح منها عبارته في المنهج القويم (ص: 52): (*أما الجامد فطاهر* منه الحشيشة والأفيون *وجوز الطيب* والعنبر والزعفران *فيحرم تناول القدر المسكر* من كل ما ذكر كما صرحوا به).

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> تنبيه حول تحريم ابن حجر الهيتمي لجوزة الطيب:
> اعلم رحمني الله وإياك أن الشافعية يفرقون بين المسكر والمخدر، فالمخدر يؤدي إلى فتور الأعضاء، بعكس المسكر، وقد يسمى المخدر مسكرا، لكن التفريق بينهما لا يزال قائما.
> ولذا فإن المسكر يحرم قليله وكثيره.
> أما المخدر فلا يحرم إلا القدر الذي يؤدي إلى زوال العقل.
> فابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى يحرم من جوزة الطيب القدر المسكر، أما القليل فجائز عنده.
> قال في تحفة المحتاج (9/ 168): (وَخَرَجَ بِالشَّرَابِ مَا حَرُمَ مِنْ الْجَامِدَاتِ فَلَا حَدَّ فِيهَا وَإِنْ حَرُمَتْ وَأَسْكَرَتْ عَلَى مَا مَرَّ أَوَّلَ النَّجَاسَةِ بَلْ التَّعْزِيرُ لِانْتِفَاءِ الشِّدَّةِ الْمُطْرِبَةِ عَنْهَا *كَكَثِيرِ* البنج وَالزَّعْفَرَان  ِ وَالْعَنْبَرِ *وَالْجَوْزَةِ* وَالْحَشِيشَةِ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ).
> وأوضح منها عبارته في المنهج القويم (ص: 52): (*أما الجامد فطاهر* منه الحشيشة والأفيون *وجوز الطيب* والعنبر والزعفران *فيحرم تناول القدر المسكر* من كل ما ذكر كما صرحوا به).
> 
> والله أعلم


جزاكم الله خيرًا



> وقد رخص بعض العلماء باستخدام القليل منها مما لا يضر استخدامه قال ابن فرحون : وأما العقاقير الهندية فإن أكلت لما تؤكل له الحشيشة امتنع أكلها , وإن أكلت للهضم وغيره من المنافع لم تحرم ولا يحرم منها إلا ما أفسد العقل وذكر قبل هذا أن الجوزة وكثير الزعفران والبنج والسيكران من المفسدات , قليلها جائز وحكمها الطهارة وقال البرزلي أجاز بعض أئمتنا أكل القليل من جوزة الطيب لتسخين الدماغ واشترط بعضهم أن تختلط مع الأدوية , والصواب العموم ا.هـ مواهب الجليل 1/90 وانظر شرح مختصر خليل للخرشي 1/84 وسئل الشيخ الرملي رحمه الله تعالى عن أكل جوز الطيب هل يجوز أو لا ؟ ( فأجاب ) نعم يجوز إن كان قليلا , ويحرم إن كان كثيرا .ا.هـ فتاوى الرملي 4/71 
> وقال الطيب آبادي رحمه الله تعالى " وأما الجوز الطيب والبسباسة والعود الهندي فهذه كلها ليس فيها سكر أيضاً وإنما في بعضها التفتير، وفي بعضها التخدير، ولا ريب أن كل ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام سواء كان مفرداً أو مختلطاً بغيره، وسواء كان يقوى على الإسكار بعد الخلط أو لا يقوى، فكل هذه الأشياء الستة ليس من جنس المسكرات قطعاً بل بعضها ليس من جنس المفترات ولا المخدرات على التحقيق، وإنما بعضها من جنس المفترات على رأي البعض ومن جنس المضار على رأي البعض، فلا يحرم قليله سواء يؤكل مفرداً أو يستهلك في الطعام أو في الأدوية.
> نعم أن يؤكل المقدار الزائد الذي يحصل به التفتير لا يجوز أكله لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن كل مفتر ولم يقل إن كل ما أفتر كثيره فقليله حرام. 
> فنقول على الوجه الذي قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نحدث من قبلي شيئاً، فالتحريم للتفتير لا لنفس المفتر فيجوز قليله الذي لا يفتر ا.هـ عون المعبود 10/118

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

> جزاكم الله خيرًا


أثابكم الله وشكر مسعاكم
فهمت من كتابة بعض الإخوة أن ابن حجر الهيتمي يحرم مطلقا
مثل:



> *وأكثر الفقهاء على المنع منها مطلقا، للحديث الشريف: ( ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام)، وأنا مع جمهور الفقهاء في هذا وعلى كل حال فإنني أمنع وأمتنع عن إدخال جوزة الطيب في الطعام مطلقا. والله تعالى أعلم.*
> *أ. د. أحمد الحجي الكردي* *خبير في الموسوعة الفقهية، وعضو هيئة الإفتاء*
> *في دولة الكويت*


ومثل



> *المفتي: الشيخ خالد بن عبد المنعم الرفاعي*
> *على فتوى ابن حجر الهيتمي في* *جَوْزَة الطِّيب**، وكيف أنها مُسْكِرَةٌ مُفَتِّرَةٌ، حكمها حكم الحشيشة والأفيون والبَنْج، ولكن ماذا عنِ استخدامها بنسبٍ قليلةٍ مع غيرها من التوابل والبُهارات لتحسين الطعام؟*
> *نسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبَّله منكم، وأن يكتُبه في ميزان حسناتكم*
> *الجواب:*
> *الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصَحْبِه ومن والاه، أمَّا بعدُ:*
> *فقد اختلفت أهل العلم في حكم استخدام* *جوزة الطيب**، وهي نوع من أنواع التوابل تُستَعْمَلُ كمادة منكهة للطعام.*
> *فذهب قومٌ إلى التحريم: كالهيتمي؛ حيث قال*


حتى قال بعض الإخوة



> وعلى كل حال فإن ثبت أن هذه الجوزة تشتمل على مواد مسكرة أو مفترة وهذا يقرره أهل الاختصاص فإنها محرمة


فبينت هذه الدقيقة: أن من قال بحرمتها من الشافعية ومنهم ابن حجر الهيتمي فمرادهم: القدر المسكر، ولذا قلتُ: (تنبيه)
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أثابكم الله وشكر مسعاكم
> فهمت من كتابة بعض الإخوة أن ابن حجر الهيتمي يحرم مطلقا
> مثل:
> 
> ومثل
> 
> حتى قال بعض الإخوة
> 
> فبينت هذه الدقيقة: أن من قال بحرمتها من الشافعية ومنهم ابن حجر الهيتمي فمرادهم: القدر المسكر، ولذا قلتُ: (تنبيه)
> والله أعلم


بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم.

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> سئل العلامة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني عن حكم ( جوزة الطيب ) ؟؟؟
> فأجاب – رحمه الله - : ( كذلك جوز الطيب إلِّي بعرفو أنها مخدرة أو الكثير منها يخدر وليست مسكره فإذا ثبت انها مسكره بطريقة التحليل الكيماوي المعروف فحكمها حكم السبيرتو ) 
> ( منتديات وموقع الألباني – سلسلة الهدى والنور )
> هذا ما وقفت عليه من كلام الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله-، فهل له كلام أخر في هذه المسألة؟*
> *


قال الشيخ الألباني: "هل أحد عنده علم عن جوزة الطيب؟ تفضل".
السائل: فيها كميات دهون، فيها مواد عصرية .
الشيخ: "فيها مادة مخدرة؟"
السائل: فيها مواد عصرية، في كبسولات.
الشيخ: "وتعلمون أن كثيرا من النساء وغير النساء يأخذون منه شيئا لتطييب الطعام ، فهذا لا يقال فيه حرام، قياسا على ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام، لأن هذا ليس مسكرا، هذا جواب الأخ هنا".
السائل: الخل لابد أن يكون فيه قليلا من الكحول؟
الشيخ: "مثل ما قلت أنت البرتقال وكلمنتينا فيه كحول".
السائل: بالنسبة للخل الذي أعرفه أنا أنه لا بد أن يبقى فيه قليلا كحول ؟
الشيخ: "ممكن لكن خرج عن دائرة الإسكار".
"سلسلة الهدى والنور" (رقم: 83)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> جزاكم الله خيرًا


وجزاك أخي العزيز

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وجزاك أخي العزيز


 آمين

----------

